# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  ألبوم شادي الفيشاوي

## fishawy

السلام عليكم
شادي طفل لم يتم الإثنى عشر عاماً بعد , بدأ التصوير منذ أقل من عام , بدأ مع كاميرا
 FUJIFILM  FinePix S5700
وبعد ثلاثة أشهر انتقل إلى OLYMPUS E-510 الإحترافية , يشارك في جماعة تصوير خاصة , ويحاول تطوير قدراته بقراءة كتب التصوير.
يحب تصوير الـmacro كثيراً , وله عدة تجارب مع الـProtrait وسأبدأ في وضع صورة تباعاً على أمل أن يجد تشجيعاً منكم.

الصورة الأولى:
من حديقة الطيور بسنغافورا

----------


## fishawy

الصورة الثانية



الصورة الثالثة

----------


## قلب مصر

أهلا بك أخى الكريم فيشاوي  :f: 
وأهلا بالغالي شادي الفيشاوي  :f: 
صور درجة النقاء فيها عالية 
وأجمل شيئ أن شادي له هذه الهواية الجميلة
أتمنى له مستقبل مبهر في عالم التصوير
وفي انتظار باقي الصور من ألبوم شادي الفيشاوي
تقبل تقديري واحترامي  :M (32):

----------


## fishawy

أشكر لك أخت أم يوسف كلماتك الرقيقة
وعلى الرغم من حصول بعض صور شادي على جوائز بمسابقات , وبعد 51 زيارة لتلك المشاركة لم يتفضل أحدهم بتعليق واحد (ذراً ليعض الرماد في عيني) , حتى هممت بالتوقف عن وضع باقي الصور . وقلت يبدو أنني لم أصب الهدف بوضعي لتلك الصور هنا.
ولكن 
الحمد لله أخيراً جاء ردك ليعطي بعض الضوء والقبول.
مرة أخرى
شكر الله لك.

----------


## osha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخ الكريم
الحقيقة لم أر هذا الموضوع البديع سوى الان
بجد شادي فنان حساس جدا ورؤيته متميزة
ان شاء الله نفرح بيه وباسمه في معارض دولية يرفع اسم مصر
وتكون صورة السيجارة في اطار حملة الامتناع عن التدخين ان شاء الله 
ربنا يكرمه ويبارك فيه 
وشكرا على وضع الصور وفي انتظار المزيد

----------


## قلب مصر

> أشكر لك أخت أم يوسف كلماتك الرقيقة
> وعلى الرغم من حصول بعض صور شادي على جوائز بمسابقات , وبعد 51 زيارة لتلك المشاركة لم يتفضل أحدهم بتعليق واحد (ذراً ليعض الرماد في عيني) , حتى هممت بالتوقف عن وضع باقي الصور . وقلت يبدو أنني لم أصب الهدف بوضعي لتلك الصور هنا.
> ولكن 
> الحمد لله أخيراً جاء ردك ليعطي بعض الضوء والقبول.
> مرة أخرى
> شكر الله لك.


الأخ الكريم فيشاوي  :f: 
الصور حقيقي متميزة وفعلا اتوقع لشادي الغالي مستقبل مبهر بإذن الله في عالم التصوير
اتمنى أن تقوم بعرض الصور الفائزة لشادي في مسابقات حتى نشاركه فرحة الفوز ونستمتع بإبداعاته في التصوير
مع تقديري واحترامي
 ::

----------


## نشــــوى

السلام عليكم 
الاخ الفاضل / الفيشاوي
ربنا يحفظ شادي .. الموهبة واضحة طبعا
مش بس دقة تصويره .. كمان اختياراته 
بتدل على حس فني عالي .. 
وطبعا زوايا التصوير  بجد ممتازة .. خصوصا فى الصورة الاولى 

ربنا يوفق شادي ويحفظه .. وتشوفه فنان ناجح إن شاء الله 
تقديري لحضرتك ولشادي
 :f:   :f:

----------


## fishawy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> الاخ الكريم
> الحقيقة لم أر هذا الموضوع البديع سوى الان
> بجد شادي فنان حساس جدا ورؤيته متميزة
> ان شاء الله نفرح بيه وباسمه في معارض دولية يرفع اسم مصر
> وتكون صورة السيجارة في اطار حملة الامتناع عن التدخين ان شاء الله 
> ربنا يكرمه ويبارك فيه 
> وشكرا على وضع الصور وفي انتظار المزيد


الأخت الفاضلة أوشا أم محمد
حقيقة وقبل الرد على مشاركتك لك في نفسي أنت وزوجك الرائع مكانة كبيرة جداً (أنا زبون قديم لكل مشاركاتكما) فأنتما تمثلان لي الأسرة المصرية المغتربة ذات الحس العالي والروح المصرية المتميزة الساخرة المبتسمة من كل شئ يدور حولنا مع التمسك بمصريتهم وجذورهم فلك ولزوجك مني تحية خاصة جداً وأسأل الله لكما أن يديم بينكما المودة والرحمة وأن يجعل منك السكن له ومنه قرة عين لك وأن يبارك لكما في ذريتكما.
أما بخصوص شادي فهو بالفعل قد أتعبني مادياً وجسدياً معه في سبيل هذه الهواية , فلقد أنفقت كثيراً على المعدات ثم أنفقت من وقتي الكثير لإصطحابه في (طلعات) تصويرية في أماكن لا أقدر على المواصلة معه بها ( السن له حكم) .
أختي الفاضلة 
هذه الصورة هدية لك وهي لأغرب طائر رأيته بحياتي وقام شادي بتصويره في واحدة من (الطلعات) المتعبة:

----------


## fishawy

> الأخ الكريم فيشاوي 
> الصور حقيقي متميزة وفعلا اتوقع لشادي الغالي مستقبل مبهر بإذن الله في عالم التصوير
> اتمنى أن تقوم بعرض الصور الفائزة لشادي في مسابقات حتى نشاركه فرحة الفوز ونستمتع بإبداعاته في التصوير
> مع تقديري واحترامي


أختي الفاضلة أم يوسف (شهيد الحسن) 
كان ردك الأول برداً وسلاماً وها هو ردك الثاني بلسم تطيب منه الجراح , ولعلي لمست من ردك الأول والثاني طيب نفس وحسن خلق أسأل الله أن يديم تحليك بهما , فطيب النفس هو أكثر ما يميز الأنثى , وأغبط أسرتك على طيب نفسك الذي إن كان ظاهراً مع الغرباء فكيف به مع الأهل.
من صور شادي التي فازت في مسابقة جماعة التصوير بالمدرسة هذه الصورة والتي أقدمها لك سيدتي عربوناً لأخوتك وهو قد أطلق عليها اسم (التوأم).

----------


## fishawy

> السلام عليكم 
> الاخ الفاضل / الفيشاوي
> ربنا يحفظ شادي .. الموهبة واضحة طبعا مش بس دقة تصويره .. كمان اختياراته بتدل على حس فني عالي .. وطبعا زوايا التصوير  بجد ممتازة .. خصوصا فى الصورة الاولى 
> ربنا يوفق شادي ويحفظه .. وتشوفه فنان ناجح إن شاء الله 
> تقديري لحضرتك ولشادي


إبنتي الفاضلة نشوى
أسأل الله أن يجعلك ممن تعتريهم النشوة بذكرة ولا يشغلهم عنه شاغل.
كثيراً ما أهم بتصوير شئ فينبري شادي بأخذ الكاميرا مني ثم يقول (ياأبي أترك هذا للمحترفين) أي أنني لا أحسن ما يحسنه هذا الشبل الصغير ( عاجبك كدة؟)
ولك هذه الزهرة مني ومن شادي

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ماشاء الله تبارك الله ..
صور نقية ولقطات رائعة .. 
الله يحفظه من كل شر .. عجبتني جدا الصور يا استاذ فيشاوي .. 
شكرا لك على المقتطفات الجميلة .. واتمنى له التوفيق .
سلامي لشادي البطل .. اهنيك يا شادي على هذه الصور الجميلة ماشاء الله .

بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

ما شاء الله ايه الابداع والجمال ده كله من طفل صغير 

بجد ما شاء الله صوره رائعة ومن زوايا جميلة 

ربنا يكرمه يارب ويخليهولك

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*أهلا ياشادى
أنا عاوز اتكلم معاك شوية لو وقتك يسمح
فى البداية انا عاوز اقولك انك بتملك موهبة ولابد من تنمية هذه الموهبة بطرق كتيرة
انا شوفت الصور اللى منزلها باباك بس اللى استوقفنى هيا صورة السيجارة وهيا اللى خلتنى ادخل اكلمك ، الصورة فيها ابداع حقيقى مختلف تماما عن باقى الصور
طبعا عاوز تعرف ليه 
هقولك ياشادى
اولا انا فنان تشكيلى
والفن مش محاكاة على طريقة أرسطو القديمة ، - بابا يكلمك عن ارسطو - مش مجرد انك بتقول الحياة او بترسمها او بتكتب حروفها او احداثها دا يعملوا بتوع التاريخ والفلسفة والجغرافيا ، انما الفن هوا ازاى تضيف ، ازاى تشوف علاقات جديدة بين الاشياء
علاقات مش كلنا شايفينها ، الفن هوا ازاى ترقص بالحياه وتخليها تغنى او حتى تبكى لو اقتضى الأمر ، الفن هوا ازاى تعمل مساحة جديدة تخلينا نفكر اكتر ونحب اكتر ونتفاعل اكتر .
عارف ياشادى
كنت بجيب ورق الجرايد واستخدم معاه الماية والزيت واعمله حالة تخمير واستطعت انى احصل على خامة صلدة اعمل بيها تماثيل وكانت الخامة دى سلسة ولينة وكانت بتساعدنى انى اعمل التمثال بحرية اكتر فى التشكيل وكان النقاد بيستغربوا من الخامة اللى انا بستخدمها ، وحتى فى استخدامى للالوان فكرت انى اخلط الالوان على اللوحة نفسها مش خارج اللوحة وقدرت أوصل لمساحات من الالوان جديدة تماما ودرجتها مختلفة تماما .
تعالى للتصوير ياشادى
عملية التصوير مش مجرد زوايا او ضوء او ظلال او صورة جميلة لطائر او شلال او جبل ....الخ لأ 
التصوير نوع من التشكيل البعض بيقول ان مساحاته التشكيلية ضيقة ، يعنى انت مش حر اوى زى الرسام لو انتوا الاتنين مثلا واحد صور الشلال والتانى رسمه ، معظم العارفين بالفن التشكيلى والدارسين قالوا ان اللى هيرسم الشلا ل عنده حريه اكتر فى الابداع من اللى هيصوره ، ونا ليا وجهة نظر تانية خالص ان الاتنين عندهم نفس المساحة من الحرية فى الابداع ، ازاى ؟
بص ياشادى 
اول حاجة انت بتصور الشلال ليه ؟ ، تانى حاجة انت بتصوره زى ماهوا موجود فى الطبيعة ؟ تالت حاجة انت بتصوره ازاى ؟ ونفس الاسئلة للرسام اللى هيرسمه
انت بتصور الشلال عشان حلو وجميل او عشان اول مرة تشوفه او .. او ... ولا انت بتصوره لأنك شوفت فيه حاجة مختلفة مش اى حد شايفها وانت عاوز تقولها ؟ ولا انت بتصوره لأنك شوفت معاه حاجة عاملة بُعد جديد وعلاقة جديدة هتضيف حاجة جديدة فى المساحة التشكيلية للصورة ؟
انت هتصوره زى ماهوا موجود فى الطبيعة ؟ اسمحلى اقولك هيفضل فى الطبيعة صورته اجمل من صورتك وتبقى ما اضافتش جديد 
يعنى هتصور الطائر زى ماهوا وانت معتمد على زوايا التصوير والضوء والظلال والتصوير النهارى والليلى  وخلاص؟
زوايا التصوير بُعد مهم فى التصوير بس مش هتدى اضافة ابداعية عالية للشئ عما هو موجود فى الطبيعة
اللى بيدى الاضافة تكوينك وروحك وارادتك الابداعية واحساسك بالاشياء ورغبتك فى الاعلان عنها بطريقتك الخاصة جدا اللى مش شبه اى طريقة ل اى حد .
على فكره
انا عارف انك مستوعب كلامى ويمكن عندك خيال اوسع كمان من اللى انا بقوله
معظم اللى انا قولته متوفر فى صورة السيجارة
بص للصورة دى كويس ياشادى
خلفية غريبة باينة جدا ومش باينة خالص خلتنى من البداية اندهش وابحث عن حاجة فى الصورة ، حاجة انا مش ماسكها بس موجودة .
العلاقة بين الصوابع والسيجارة نفسها ، يمكن فيها تحدى او تفكير ، خلتنى اشوف كائن انا مش شايفه ،كائن موجود فى بُعد تانى داخل الصورة ، يمكن انا أو حد تانى .
هنا انت استطعت انك تلقط صورة لشئ موجود فى الواقع بس مش زى ماهو موجود انما زى ما انت شايفه ، ومن هنا وصل ليا الى حد كبير وجود جديد للسيجارة فى علاقتها بالاصابع لكائن موجود فى الفراغ ...... كلام كتير عاوز اقوله ياشادى 
بس انا حاسس انك تعبت هههههههههههه
برافو عليك
اعمل صورك بطريقة السيجارة
صور كتير واتعلم ، صور زى ما انت عاوز تقول وعاوز تشوف
هههههههههه
شوفت خلتنى انسى باباك تماما الاستاذ فيشاوى 
تحياتى ليك ياشادى ولابداعك 
وتحياتى للأب الجميل فيشاوى
اجمل شئ فى صورة السيجارة ياشادى عارف ايه ؟
انك خلتنى احس ان فيه حد معايا بيبص على السيجارة
مش ممكن ................................ مذهلة  *

----------


## fishawy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> ماشاء الله تبارك الله ..
> صور نقية ولقطات رائعة .. 
> الله يحفظه من كل شر .. عجبتني جدا الصور يا استاذ فيشاوي .. 
> شكرا لك على المقتطفات الجميلة .. واتمنى له التوفيق .
> سلامي لشادي البطل .. اهنيك يا شادي على هذه الصور الجميلة ماشاء الله .
> بارك الله فيكم.


السلام عليكم
ويحفظك الله من كل سوء يإبنتي إميرالد , ولك هذه الصورة من شادي , فلقد وجد رجلاً (شيخاً كبيراً) جالساً أمام عيادة الطبيب يدخن (التدخين هنا ممنوع في كل الأماكن ما عدا الشارع) فاستأذنه أن يصوره فوافق الرجل , وحقيقة أرى على وجه الرجل علامات الزمن وماضٍ مليئاً بالأحداث , كم من أوقات سعيدة مرت على هذا الرجل , وكم من أحداث مؤلمة عاشها؟ وكلنا هذا الرجل.

----------


## fishawy

> ما شاء الله ايه الابداع والجمال ده كله من طفل صغير 
> بجد ما شاء الله صوره رائعة ومن زوايا جميلة 
> ربنا يكرمه يارب ويخليهولك


إبنتي الدكتورة نُسَيْبَةَ
الموهبة تولد مع المرء , ولا تُكتسب , فإما تصقلها الأيام والخبرات , أو يرنو عليها الصدأ فتندثر , وها أنا أحاول أن أنمي موهبة أظنها موجودة بشادي , لعلها تفيده في مستقبله .
وهذه الصورة هدية لك , وهي ليست لتمثال بل لإمرأة ممن يعرضون فنونهم بالشارع , ولقد لونت نفسها كتمثال وتقف بالساعات بلا حراك فلا يظن المرء أنه أمام أدمي مثله . وكما يقولون (الفنون جنون) .

----------


## fishawy

> *أهلا ياشادى
> أنا عاوز اتكلم معاك شوية لو وقتك يسمح
> فى البداية انا عاوز اقولك انك بتملك موهبة ولابد من تنمية هذه الموهبة بطرق كتيرة انا شوفت الصور اللى منزلها باباك بس اللى استوقفنى هيا صورة السيجارة وهيا اللى خلتنى ادخل اكلمك ، الصورة فيها ابداع حقيقى مختلف تماما عن باقى الصور
> طبعا عاوز تعرف ليه 
> هقولك ياشادى
> اولا انا فنان تشكيلى والفن مش محاكاة على طريقة أرسطو القديمة ، - بابا يكلمك عن ارسطو - مش مجرد انك بتقول الحياة او بترسمها او بتكتب حروفها او احداثها دا يعملوا بتوع التاريخ والفلسفة والجغرافيا ، انما الفن هوا ازاى تضيف ، ازاى تشوف علاقات جديدة بين الاشياء علاقات مش كلنا شايفينها ، الفن هوا ازاى ترقص بالحياه وتخليها تغنى او حتى تبكى لو اقتضى الأمر ، الفن هوا ازاى تعمل مساحة جديدة تخلينا نفكر اكتر ونحب اكتر ونتفاعل اكتر .
> عارف ياشادى
> كنت بجيب ورق الجرايد واستخدم معاه الماية والزيت واعمله حالة تخمير واستطعت انى احصل على خامة صلدة اعمل بيها تماثيل وكانت الخامة دى سلسة ولينة وكانت بتساعدنى انى اعمل التمثال بحرية اكتر فى التشكيل وكان النقاد بيستغربوا من الخامة اللى انا بستخدمها ، وحتى فى استخدامى للالوان فكرت انى اخلط الالوان على اللوحة نفسها مش خارج اللوحة وقدرت أوصل لمساحات من الالوان جديدة تماما ودرجتها مختلفة تماما .
> تعالى للتصوير ياشادى
> ...


السلام عليكم

سامحك الله ياحكيم العيون , أتعبتني , فشادي لا يحسن العربية , واضطررت لترجمة رسالتك الجميلة المعبرة له , رسالتك التي تشي بك , وتظهر عشقك للفن , وغرقك فيه , ومعايشتك له , ويبدو أنك محب للأطفال , وأيضاً أدهشني تمكنك من الهبوط بعلمك إلى مستوى الطفل لتنقل له أو لتسقيه حبك وعشقك للفن . لقد قرأت مقالك مرات لأرى بين سطوره وخلف كلماته وفي ثناياه فناناً متيماً بفنه.
لشادي الكثير من الصور التي بالفعل كما وصفت أنت , هي رؤية خاصة , ودعني أضرب لك مثالاً : الناس هنا لا يدخلون البيوت بالأحذية , بل تترك الأحذية بالخارج أو بمكان خاص بمدخل المنزل (اعتادوا ذلك ) وقام شادي بتصوير أحد الأحذية رآه على مدخل شقة من الشقق , ثم بمعاونة مني على الفوتوشوب جعلنا الصورة تبدو قديمة جداً .
ولعلي أتمكن من رفع عدد من الصور قريباً إن شاء الله لأسمع تعليقك على كل منها.
ثم...وكالعادة أهديك واحدة من صور شادي
كنا بمنطقة تسمى  Harbourfront  ورأى فتاة تجلس وحيدة بأعلى مدرجات موجودة بالمكان , فصورها لأن المدرجات أعطته إحساساً خاصاً , وسمى الصورة إنتظار , وها هي (طبعاً مع بعض التعديلات بالفوتوشوب على لون المدرج ليبدو قديماً بعض الشئ) :

----------


## حمادو

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأستاذ الكريم 

حقيقة صور أكثر من رائعة
ماشاء الله أبنك فنان ومتمكن من الكاميرا
وعنده حس فنى عالى جدا

لم أكتفى بمشاهدة صور شادى المعروضة فى المنتدى, وإنما دخلت معرضه الخاص ورأيت صور شخصية له...أتمنى من حضرتك أن تضعها لنا حتى نتعرف على الشخصية الرائعة التى قامت بهذا العمل الفنى الأكثر من رائع.


تحياتى لك أخى الكريم
وتحياتى الخالصة للمحترف شادى
حقيقة استمتعت بكل صورة رأيتها



*

----------


## fishawy

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الأستاذ الكريم 
> حقيقة صور أكثر من رائعة ماشاء الله أبنك فنان ومتمكن من الكاميرا وعنده حس فنى عالى جدا
> لم أكتفى بمشاهدة صور شادى المعروضة فى المنتدى, وإنما دخلت معرضه الخاص ورأيت صور شخصية له...أتمنى من حضرتك أن تضعها لنا حتى نتعرف على الشخصية الرائعة التى قامت بهذا العمل الفنى الأكثر من رائع.
> تحياتى لك أخى الكريم وتحياتى الخالصة للمحترف شادى
> حقيقة استمتعت بكل صورة رأيتها
> 
> *


السلام عليكم
بالفعل كنت بانتظار تعليقاً منك , فأنا متابع لمشاركاتك ولصورك الرائعة .وأشكر لك اهتمامك بالإطلاع على صور شادي, وقبل أن أبدأ بالرد أقول لك لا تهتم بمن يشكك في موهبتك بالتصوير , ولا تلق بالاً لمن يتهمك بانتحال الصور , فهؤلاء ليست لهم موهبة أو تميز فيظنون الجميع مثلهم
بالأمس فقط انتهى شادي من اختبارات منتصف العام الدراسي (السادسة الإبتدائية) وسيكن لديه عطلة تقترب من شهر , ولقد رتبنا سوياً عدة (طلعات) تصويرية نعتزم إن شاء الله تنفيذها , وسأضع حصيلة رحلات التعذيب هذه هنا ( تعذيباً لي بالطبع وليس له) .
من العيوب التي أحاول تفاديها (أحدثك بهذا لخبرتك في التصوير) تسرع شادي , فهو ما أن يرى موضوعاً جيداً للتصوير إلا ويسارع بالإلتقاط , وقد نعتبر هذا ميزة في حالة الأحداث التي لا تتكرر مثل سيارة أو حادث أو شخص في وضع معين , ولكنه عيباً في حالة الأشياء الثابتة , والتي يجب التروي وتحديد زاوية الإلتقاط , فالشجرة مثلاً لن تتحرك أو تغير وضعها. 
وأيضاً من عيوبه إلتقاط صورة واحدة , مع أننا في عصر الديجتال , وأنا أحاول دائماً تنبيهه لهذه الأخطاء , بحكم مرافقتي له في كل تنقلاته.
أخيراً أخي حمادو 
هذه (كما طلبت) صورة شادي , وهناك مثل عربي يقول (تسمع بالمعيدي خير من أن تراه) وأقصد لا تغرك الصورة فهو على عكس ما يبدو فيها من الهدوء والسكينة , هو شحنة من الحركة والكلام بدون توقف.
ولك خالص تحياتي

----------


## حمادو

> السلام عليكم
> بالفعل كنت بانتظار تعليقاً منك , فأنا متابع لمشاركاتك ولصورك الرائعة .وأشكر لك اهتمامك بالإطلاع على صور شادي, وقبل أن أبدأ بالرد أقول لك لا تهتم بمن يشكك في موهبتك بالتصوير , ولا تلق بالاً لمن يتهمك بانتحال الصور , فهؤلاء ليست لهم موهبة أو تميز فيظنون الجميع مثلهم
> بالأمس فقط انتهى شادي من اختبارات منتصف العام الدراسي (السادسة الإبتدائية) وسيكن لديه عطلة تقترب من شهر , ولقد رتبنا سوياً عدة (طلعات) تصويرية نعتزم إن شاء الله تنفيذها , وسأضع حصيلة رحلات التعذيب هذه هنا ( تعذيباً لي بالطبع وليس له) .
> من العيوب التي أحاول تفاديها (أحدثك بهذا لخبرتك في التصوير) تسرع شادي , فهو ما أن يرى موضوعاً جيداً للتصوير إلا ويسارع بالإلتقاط , وقد نعتبر هذا ميزة في حالة الأحداث التي لا تتكرر مثل سيارة أو حادث أو شخص في وضع معين , ولكنه عيباً في حالة الأشياء الثابتة , والتي يجب التروي وتحديد زاوية الإلتقاط , فالشجرة مثلاً لن تتحرك أو تغير وضعها. 
> وأيضاً من عيوبه إلتقاط صورة واحدة , مع أننا في عصر الديجتال , وأنا أحاول دائماً تنبيهه لهذه الأخطاء , بحكم مرافقتي له في كل تنقلاته.
> أخيراً أخي حمادو 
> هذه (كما طلبت) صورة شادي , وهناك مثل عربي يقول (تسمع بالمعيدي خير من أن تراه) وأقصد لا تغرك الصورة فهو على عكس ما يبدو فيها من الهدوء والسكينة , هو شحنة من الحركة والكلام بدون توقف.
> ولك خالص تحياتي


وعليكم السلام

شعرت فى تلك المداخلة بمشاعر أب يحدّث أبنه, وصدقنى سيدي الكريم أننى قد أستفدت من نصيحتك تلك أقصى إستفادة.
أشكرك على وضع صورة للمصور الفنان شادى الفيشاوى, ماشاء الله عليه وجهه كله براءة.
 :f: 

وأصدقك القول سيدي الفاضل أننى أيضا أتسرع فى إتخاذ اللقطات ( مع الفارق طبعا بين اللقطات الاحترافية التى يأخذها شادى, واللقطات الهاوية التى أقوم بالتقاطها)
وكنت فى البداية فعلا أكتفى بصورة واحدة أو إثنتان لكل لقطة, ولكن مع مرور الوقت ومع كثرة العيوب التى وجدتها فى تلك اللقطات, بدأت ألتقط أكثر من صورة للمنظر الواحد من زوايا متعددة حتى أصل للصورة التى أريد أن أقول بها شيئا.

بإذن الله سوف أقوم قريبا بشراء عدسة ماكرو لاحتياجى الشديد لها, ووقتها سوف أطلب نصيحة شادى فى بعض الأمور الفنية الخاصة بتصوير الماكرو لأننى حتى الان لم ألتقط أى صورة بخاصية الماكرو.

وفى النهاية
فى إنتظار صور الرحلة إن شاء الله (رحلة النجاح وليست رحلة العذاب  :good: )
 :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*الأخ الكريم " الأُستاذ فيشاوى "
أشكرك على ردك الكريم والذى جعلنى أقف أمام روحٍ شفافة تعطى بوعىٍ وإدراك
تعبٌ جميلٌ ومثمرٌ هو تعبُك مع شادى
تعبٌ يقطرحلاوةَ الإنجاز وهو يذيقه للآخرين رغبة إسعادهم
علم إبنك اللغة العربية ، تلك اللغة التى تعرف طعمها جيداً
اجعله يتحسس هذا الطعم ويمسك بألوانه ويعتلى سلالم موسيقاه

شادى 
انتظارٌٌ مُختلف تكشف عنه صورتك
مدرجاتٌ فارغةٌ تماماً وفتاةٌ جاءت مليئةً بالحياة والحركة
جعلتنى أرى جموعاً كثيرة داخل هذا الإنتظار
انتظارٌ فعَّالٌ مُبدع ، لا انتظار الرتابةِ والمللِ والثبات .
شادى
اصعد أغانيك وارقص ودعنا نرقص معك .
فى انتظار المزيد من ابداعاتك

الأُستاذ فيشاوى
تحياتى*

----------


## fishawy

السلام عليكم
أول حصاد عطلة منتصف العام الدراسي
تصوير : شادي
وأنا أطلقت عليها اسم : ابعت لي جواب وطمني

----------


## aynad

*واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
بسم الله ما شاء الله يا استاذ فيشاوي
بجد رااااااائع راااااائع
ربنا يحفظهولك يارب 
بجد تصوير خطير ووضوح الصورة بشع 
منتظرين باقي الصور*

----------


## fishawy

> *واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
> بسم الله ما شاء الله يا استاذ فيشاوي بجد رااااااائع راااااائع
> ربنا يحفظهولك يارب  بجد تصوير خطير ووضوح الصورة بشع 
> منتظرين باقي الصور*


ابنتنا إيناد
أولاً : أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً على ردك.
ثانياً : تعجبت من استعمالك كلمة (الوضوح البشع) فهل هو ردئ إلى هذه الدرجة حتى  تصفينه بالبشاعة ؟؟؟؟؟
أظن أنك تريدين معنىً آخر ولكن خانك اللفظ
ولك من شادي هذه الصورة حيث ذهبنا إلى سوق الأشياء المستعملة فقط لإلتقاط الصور , وخرجنا من تلك الجولة بعدد من الصور هذه واحدة منها مع بعض العبث بالفوتوشوب لجعل الخلفية أبيض وأسود وغير واضحة وترك المرأة بالألوان وواضحة :

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> السلام عليكم
> شادي طفل لم يتم الإثنى عشر عاماً بعد , بدأ التصوير منذ أقل من عام , بدأ مع كاميرا
> FUJIFILM FinePix S5700
> وبعد ثلاثة أشهر انتقل إلى OLYMPUS E-510 الإحترافية , يشارك في جماعة تصوير خاصة , ويحاول تطوير قدراته بقراءة كتب التصوير.
> يحب تصوير الـmacro كثيراً , وله عدة تجارب مع الـProtrait وسأبدأ في وضع صورة تباعاً على أمل أن يجد تشجيعاً منكم.
> 
> الصورة الأولى:
> من حديقة الطيور بسنغافورا


**

*للأسف الصور لا تظهر عندى*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *اولا انا فنان تشكيلى*
> *والفن مش محاكاة على طريقة أرسطو القديمة* 
> 
> *معظم اللى انا قولته متوفر فى صورة السيجارة*
> *بص للصورة دى كويس ياشادى*
> *خلفية غريبة باينة جدا ومش باينة خالص خلتنى من البداية اندهش وابحث عن حاجة فى الصورة ، حاجة انا مش ماسكها بس موجودة .*
> *العلاقة بين الصوابع والسيجارة نفسها ، يمكن فيها تحدى او تفكير ، خلتنى اشوف كائن انا مش شايفه ،كائن موجود فى بُعد تانى داخل الصورة ، يمكن انا أو حد تانى .*
> *هنا انت استطعت انك تلقط صورة لشئ موجود فى الواقع بس مش زى ماهو موجود انما زى ما انت شايفه ، ومن هنا وصل ليا الى حد كبير وجود جديد للسيجارة فى علاقتها بالاصابع لكائن موجود فى الفراغ ...... كلام كتير عاوز اقوله ياشادى* 
> *بس انا حاسس انك تعبت هههههههههههه*
> ...


 
**
*يا حضرة الفنان التشكيلى*
*للأسف كل الصور لا تظهر عندى*
*ولكن سيجارة إيه اللى بتتكلم عليها مع طفل صغير*
*ملعونه تلك السيجارة التى تقتل الملايين من البشر*
*سنويا*
*قولوا لا للتدخين*
*التدخين آفة قاتله*
 :Poster Spam:

----------


## fishawy

فندق رافليس , واحد من أغلى الفنادق بالعالم

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*أحمدك يارب الصور كلها ظهرت عندى اليوم وليتنى أعلم سبب إختفائها بالأمس*
*المهم أن شادى موهبة فى طريقها للنمو و البيئة الآسيوية المحيطة تشجع كثيرا على نمو هذه الموهبه*
*فحافظ با أبو شادى على نمو وصقل هذه الموهبة*
*وأهدى لشادى هذه الصورة لزهرة الصبار التى تزين فراندة شقتى فى المهندسين والتى تم تصويرها بكاميرا*
* SONY -Cyber-shot*

----------


## fishawy

> *أحمدك يارب الصور كلها ظهرت عندى اليوم وليتنى أعلم سبب إختفائها بالأمس*
> *المهم أن شادى موهبة فى طريقها للنمو و البيئة الآسيوية المحيطة تشجع كثيرا على نمو هذه الموهبه*
> *فحافظ با أبو شادى على نمو وصقل هذه الموهبة*
> *وأهدى لشادى هذه الصورة لزهرة الصبار التى تزين فراندة شقتى فى المهندسين والتى تم تصويرها بكاميرا*
> * SONY -Cyber-shot*
> [


هديتك ياسيدي مقبولة على العين والراس , ولك ياسيدي مثلها مني ومن شادي , شادي من قام بالتقاط الصورة , وأنا من عبث بها بالفوتوشوب

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> هديتك ياسيدي مقبولة على العين والراس , ولك ياسيدي مثلها مني ومن شادي , شادي من قام بالتقاط الصورة , وأنا من عبث بها بالفوتوشوب


 :f2: جمال الصورة يجئ من جمال البرواز :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> **
> *يا حضرة الفنان التشكيلى*
> *للأسف كل الصور لا تظهر عندى*
> *ولكن سيجارة إيه اللى بتتكلم عليها مع طفل صغير*
> *ملعونه تلك السيجارة التى تقتل الملايين من البشر*
> *سنويا*
> *قولوا لا للتدخين*
> *التدخين آفة قاتله*


*أستاذنا الكبير والعلامة الجليل / الدكتور المهندس جمال الشربينى
أولاً : تحياتى يا افندم
ثانياً: ردك على مشاركتى جاء عصبياً ، ولم تكن قد رأيت الصور بعد ، وعليه كتبت فى مشاركتك أننى أتحدث عن التدخين بل وربما أدعو إليه .
أنا يا افندم أتحدث عن الصورة التى التقطها شادى للسيجارة ومدى مافيها من ابداع
وكنت أنتظر من سيادتكم بعد أن ظهرت الصور عندك أن تعقب مشاركتك بمشاركة ثانية تؤكد من خلالها فهمك الصحيح لما كتبته عن صورة شادى .
تحياتى يا استاذنا

ياشادى
انا عاوزك تكلمنى ونتعب بابا وهوا بيترجم كلامنا لبعض
من فضلك يااستاذ فيشاوى ساعدنا انا وشادى نكون اصحاب
ياشادى عاوز احكيلك على حكاية
انا كان ابويا ضرير ، بس انا شوفت بهذا الاب اشياء كان لايمكن اشوفها لوحدى ، وكان لايمكن اشوفها من غيره ، كنت ارسم اللوحة وفجاة يقرب منها ويقولى على حاجات فى اللوحة فعلا ً
فى مرة قرب من لوحة ليا وقالى ان اللون الاسود فى اعلى شمال اللوحة كثيف وانه هيكون احسن لو خففته واصبح ااقل كثافة ، الغريبة ان كان فعلا زى ماقال ، وعملت زى ماقال ، وكتير سألت نفسى هوا بيشوف ازاى ؟!!!!!!!!!
حسيت انه مش بيشوف بالحواس او حتى بالبصيرة
انما حسيت انه بيشوف  بالله
بقولك الكلام دا ياشادى لأن اهتمام أبوك بيك فكرنى باهتمام ابويا بيا
تحياتى ياشادى
انا عاوز صور فيها ابداعك الخاص مش مجرد صور وخلاص
الاستاذ فيشاوى
تحياتى وابدأ ترجمة ههههههههههه*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الأستاذ الفاضل...فيشاوي..
و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته



أعذر جهلي في فن التصوير بس يعني إيه macro ؟؟..

ممممم الحقيقة في صور استغربتها و كنت حبة أفهم وجهة نظر شادي منها...زي صور السجاير...و ليه بالزوم قوي ده...
و كمان الصورة دي..



أنا مش ملمة بفن التصوير...بس لما شوفت سن شادي و شوفت الصور دي تحديداً استغربت بصراحة...و كنت حبة أفهم وجهة نظره انه ياخد صور حسيتها من وجهة نظري غريب انها تتصور...

بس من ناحية تانية..خليني أحيي الموهبة الصغيرة اللي حسيتها قوي في الصور اللي فهمتها 

صور الطيور و الحيوانات و الأزهار بجد عجبوني جداً جداً...



الصورة دي حسيتها بتتكلم بجد...

شادي شكله عسول موت يا أ.فيشاوي ربنا يحفظهولك يارب من كل شر و يباركلك فيه...

و أكيد في إنتظار المزيد من ألبومات شادي...

إحترامي و تقديري...


*

----------


## حمادو

*السلام عليكم

أستاذى العزيز
تحية خالصة لك وللموهوب أبنك

فى الحقيقة كانت عندى مشكلة فى إستخدام الكاميرا حيث لم أكن أستطيع التوفيق بين إختيار الصورة المناسبة, وبين ظبط الإعدادات فى الكاميرا...ولهذا كنت أستخدم الاعدادات التلقائية فى الكاميرا...وكان هذا فى إعتقادى أحد أهم أسباب دخول ضوء غير مرغوب فيه فى الصور, وتغير ألوان الصور وتغير حرارتها.

ولكنى بعد ما رأيت صور شادى (الخاصة بالطيور) حاولت ظبط الإعدادات فى الكاميرا, وقمت بالتصوير مرات عديدة حتى حصلت على صورة خالية من الضوء الغير مرغوب فيه..
فشكرا لك أستاذى العزيز, وشكرا لشادى, على هذا الدرس الذى تعلمته من صوره.
حقيقة لا أصف لك مدى سعادتى بإمكانية تحكمى فى إعدادات الكاميرا وإعدادات العدسة...والفضل كله يرجع لك ولابنك.


بمناسبة الصور الاخيرة...
يقال أن المصور الحقيقى ليس من يقوم بتصوير الأشياء الجميلة, ولكنه من يجعل مما يصوره شئ جميل.
وأنا أرى أن شادى الفيشاوى هذا المصور.
تحية خالصة لكما أستاذى الكريم.
وفى إنتظار صور الجولة الأخيرة.



 شعاع من نور
تصوير الماكرو دا عبارة عن تصوير الأجسام الدقيقة عن قرب, ومحاولة إبراز ألوانها وتفاصيلها...وهو يعتبر أصعب نوع للتصوير لان الشخص بيصور كائن من الصعب انه يشوفه بعينه المجردة, بخلاف أن المصور بيحتاج وقت طويل لظبط العدسة على الكائن...وبعد كده غالبا بكل بساطة الكائن يتحرك وتبوظ الصورة 
كمان عدسات الماكرو بتكون معقدة فيزيائيا بحيث أنها تحتاج لشخص فعلا عارف هو عايز يصور إيه وازاى...ومع تعقيدها دا بتكون مرهقة جدا فى التعامل معاها, وبتكون غالية جدا بحيث أنها ممكن توصل فى بعض الأحيان لربع مليون جنيه العدسة الواحدة.


والصورة الأولى فى الموضوع مثال لتصوير الماكرو



ودى اول محاولة منى لتصوير ماكرو صورتها النهاردة الصبح من البلكونة (بعد إذن صاحب الموضوع, مع رجاء إعطاء ملاحظاته على الصورة)





أتمنى أنى أكون قدمت ليكي معلومة جديدة
وأتمنى أنى لم أثقل على الأستاذ فيشاوى
***

----------


## fishawy

> *
> ياشادى
> انا عاوزك تكلمنى ونتعب بابا وهوا بيترجم كلامنا لبعض من فضلك يااستاذ فيشاوى ساعدنا انا وشادى نكون اصحاب
> ياشادى عاوز احكيلك على حكاية انا كان ابويا ضرير ، بس انا شوفت بهذا الاب اشياء كان لايمكن اشوفها لوحدى ، وكان لايمكن اشوفها من غيره ، كنت ارسم اللوحة وفجاة يقرب منها ويقولى على حاجات فى اللوحة فعلا ً
> فى مرة قرب من لوحة ليا وقالى ان اللون الاسود فى اعلى شمال اللوحة كثيف وانه هيكون احسن لو خففته واصبح ااقل كثافة ، الغريبة ان كان فعلا زى ماقال ، وعملت زى ماقال ، وكتير سألت نفسى هوا بيشوف ازاى ؟!!!!!!!!!
> حسيت انه مش بيشوف بالحواس او حتى بالبصير انما حسيت انه بيشوف  بالله بقولك الكلام دا ياشادى لأن اهتمام أبوك بيك فكرنى باهتمام ابويا بيا
> تحياتى ياشادى
> انا عاوز صور فيها ابداعك الخاص مش مجرد صور وخلاص
> الاستاذ فيشاوى
> تحياتى وابدأ ترجمة ههههههههههه*


السلام عليكم
أذكر أن أحد المصورين العالميين قد فاز بجائزة عالمية لصورة دب وهو يصطاد سمكة سالمون بفمه , وقرأت ما كتبه هذا المصور فقال أنه جلس لمدة أسبوع كل يوم ست ساعات يلتقط صوراً للدب وهو يمسك بالسمك , وفي النهاية بعد تصوير الآف من اللقطات انتقى منها واحدة فقط هي التي فازت بالمسابقة .
فهل تتخيل عزيزي حكيم عيون هذا الكم من الصور حتى يخرج في النهاية بصورة واحدة ؟
لماذا أذكر تلك الحكاية ؟ لأنه قد يمر على المصور شهور وهو يلتقط الصور ولا تروقه صورة واحدة مما يصوره. ولدي ملف به الآف الصور التقطها شادي , وكلما جلسنا سوياً لنختار منها فلا يمكننا الإختيار , لأننا نجد  بكل   صورة عيباً.
ولكن بالأمس ذهبنا إلى الحديقة الصينية }Chinese Garden واشترط على شادي أننا سنضع الصور بالمنتدى هنا سواء جيدة أم لا , ووافق على الشرط . وأنا الآن أقوم برفع الصور وسأضعها لأسمع رأيك فيها.
وشادي يقول لك أنه الآن صديقك ولعل الله يكتب لنا زيارة مصر ولنراك هناك
ولك تحياتي

----------


## fishawy

> *
> الأستاذ الفاضل...فيشاوي..
> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
> أعذر جهلي في فن التصوير بس يعني إيه macro ؟؟.. ممممم الحقيقة في صور استغربتها و كنت حبة أفهم وجهة نظر شادي منها...زي صور السجاير...و ليه بالزوم قوي ده...و كمان الصورة دي..
> أنا مش ملمة بفن التصوير...بس لما شوفت سن شادي و شوفت الصور دي تحديداً استغربت بصراحة...و كنت حبة أفهم وجهة نظره انه ياخد صور حسيتها من وجهة نظري غريب انها تتصور...
> 
> بس من ناحية تانية..خليني أحيي الموهبة الصغيرة اللي حسيتها قوي في الصور اللي فهمتها 
> صور الطيور و الحيوانات و الأزهار بجد عجبوني جداً جداً...
> 
> ...


الإبنة شعاع من نور
أولاً اسمك هذا  يصلح صورة جيدة جداً
ثانياً قام الأستاذ أحمد (حمادو) مشكوراً بالرد على سؤالك عن موضوع الماكرو , والتصوير ياإبنتي عالم واسع جداً وبه الكثير من التخصصات ولعلي أضرب لك مثالاً : هل تعرفي أن هناك تخصص في التصوير اسمه تصوير الأطعمة يعني الأكل , فهناك إضاءة خاصة وخلفية خاصة وعدسات خاصة وأشياء كثيرة جداً , ولعلك لا تتخيلي أن دورة دراسة تصوير قد تكلف بضعة الآف من الدولارات .
المهم يا ابنتي 
صورة السيجارة ليس الهدف منها السيجارة نفسها , بل الأصابع والسيجارة والدخان المنبعث منها , والمهم هو الشعور الذي سيصل للمشاهد من هذه الصورة فالسيجارة ليست الهدف.
أما صورة الرجل فهذا نوع من التصوير خاص يتصوير الوجوه , ولكل وجه تعبير خاص فإذا نظرتي إلى وجه ذاك الرجل سترين آثار السنين والعمر , سترين ما مر به من أحداث تركت آثارها على بشرته , وقد يكن في هذا الوجه موعظة لي ولك بأننا سنرد إلى أرذل العمر لنبقى مثله , لن أريد الإطالة في التفسير , ولكنني شاكر لك زيارتك لألبوم شادي ولتعليقك على الصور.
أما عن شادي فهو يعتز بكل صورة إلتقطها ويأمل أن يكن واحداً من المحترفين.
ولك تحياتي

----------


## fishawy

> *السلام عليكم
> 
> أستاذى العزيز
> تحية خالصة لك وللموهوب أبنك
> فى الحقيقة كانت عندى مشكلة فى إستخدام الكاميرا حيث لم أكن أستطيع التوفيق بين إختيار الصورة المناسبة, وبين ظبط الإعدادات فى الكاميرا...ولهذا كنت أستخدم الاعدادات التلقائية فى الكاميرا...وكان هذا فى إعتقادى أحد أهم أسباب دخول ضوء غير مرغوب فيه فى الصور, وتغير ألوان الصور وتغير حرارتها.ولكنى بعد ما رأيت صور شادى (الخاصة بالطيور) حاولت ظبط الإعدادات فى الكاميرا, وقمت بالتصوير مرات عديدة حتى حصلت على صورة خالية من الضوء الغير مرغوب فيه..
> فشكرا لك أستاذى العزيز, وشكرا لشادى, على هذا الدرس الذى تعلمته من صوره.
> حقيقة لا أصف لك مدى سعادتى بإمكانية تحكمى فى إعدادات الكاميرا وإعدادات العدسة...والفضل كله يرجع لك ولابنك.
> 
> 
> ...


الإبن الفاضل أحمد(حمادو)
أولاً : صورة الماكرو ممتازة , مع أنك قلت ليس لديك عدسة ماكرو , ولكن أمكنك بوضع الماكرو بالكاميرا أن تخرج بهذه اللقطة الجميلة.
بخصوص الإعدادات لدي العديد من الكتب بصيغة PDF (بالإنجليزية) فإن كانت تناسبك اللغة الإنجليزية (لأنك في ألمانيا يعني لغتك ألماني) فيمكنني أن أرسلها لك على  أيميلك أو أرفعها على النت وأعطيك الرابط .
فأهمية فتحة العدسة Apertureوسرعة الغالق shutter speed والــExposure تلعب دوراً أساسياً في جودة الصورة.
وهم يقولون ليست الكاميرا هي التي تصنع الصورة بل من يقف خلف الكاميرا هو الذي يصنع الصورة , يعني كلما تمكن من فهم إمكانيات الكاميرا كلما أخرج لنا صورة رائعة , وأيضاً إعداد الصورة بعد التصوير , وقديماً كان التحميض والطباعة يلعبا دوراً أساسياً في الصورة , وأما الآن فالفوتوشوب هو بديل المعمل .
وأخيراً لك مني خالص التحية والتقدير

----------


## حمادو

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أستاذى الغالى

أشتقنا لصور شادى

*

----------


## fishawy

السلام عليكم
أولاً كل عام وأنتم بخير وأعاد الله عليكم رمضان وأنتم في أتم عافية
ثانياً نعتذر (شادي وأنا) عن التأخر الطويل في المشاركة فشادي لديه امتحانات (عقبال عندكم) الشهادة الإبتدائية .
وهنا يقومون بامتحان يسمونه امتحان تجريبي ليعرف الطالب مستواه ومدى استيعابه للدروس , وبعد الإمتحان لديهم عطلة أسبوع .
انتهزنا هذه العطلة وخرجنا للتصوير , وفي هذه الأيام في سنغافورا استعداد لإحتفال صيني يسمونه lantern festival أو احتفال الفوانيس , والإحتفال لم يبدأ بعد حيث سيبدأ في أيام الإمتحانات فلو استطعنا الخروج فسأعرض عليكم الصور .
لكن من جملة ما التقطناه اخترت لكم أربعة صور 


الصورة الأولى : منظر عام لمباني سنغافورا ولكن وضعنا حاجز أشعة الشمس على العدسة فخرجت الصورة بهذا البرواز الغير متعمد ولعلها تعجبكم






الصورة الثانية: بانوراما لسنغافورا , والبانوراما هي مجموعة من الصور يتم التقاطها متتابعة بنفس الزاوية ونفس الإعدادات ثم يتم لصقها متجاورة لتكون المنظر العام 






الصورة الثالثة : Singapore Flyer والتي تعد أكبر عجلة flyer في العالم 






الصورة الرابعة : منصة خاصة باحتفال الفوانيس تم انشاؤها على الشاطئ

----------


## fishawy

فوجئت حينما رأيت موضوع شادي قد تم تثبيته فأبلغت شادي فكانت سعادته شديدة جداً , فجزيل الشكر للمشرف على تثبيت الألبوم

وهذه الصورة التي تم التقاطها في كوالالمبور هدية للمشرف الكريم

----------


## fishawy

في زيارة للحديقة الصينية التقطنا بعض الصور , واخترت لكم منها تلك الصور لعلها تعجبكم :

----------


## حمادو

> فوجئت حينما رأيت موضوع شادي قد تم تثبيته فأبلغت شادي فكانت سعادته شديدة جداً , فجزيل الشكر للمشرف على تثبيت الألبوم
> 
> وهذه الصورة التي تم التقاطها في كوالالمبور هدية للمشرف الكريم


*الأخ الفاضل الفيشاوي

لا شكر على واجب, شادى من المواهب النادرة التى تستحق الإحترام والتشجيع.
وأشكرك أخى الكريم على تلك الهدية الرائعة التى سعدت بها.


مجموعة الصور الجديدة رائعة جدا ومتميزة بحق


وبخصوص تصوير السماء 
نصحنى بعض الأصدقاء مؤخرا بوضع فلاتر على العدسة وظيفتها تصحيح الضوء الداخل للصورة.
ما رأيك لو أستخدم شادى فلتر UV فى تصويره للسماء؟ أظن أن هذا الفلتر سوف يصحح الضوء الواصل للصورة, ويعطيها contrast أفضل.


خالص تحياتى وإحترامى الدائمين



*

----------


## fishawy

إذن فأنت من ثبت الموضوع, وأنا أنقل لك تحيات شادي وشكره على تثبيت الموضوع.
بالفعل يحتاج شادي لفلتر ولكن الميزانية لا تسمح الآن لأنني اشتريت له فلتر (ir) وحامل ثلاثي جديد لأن الحامل القديم كان (من أبو قرشين) يعني يهتز إن مرت بجانبه ذبابة. فاضطررت لشراء حامل جديد سبب ثقباً كبيراً بالمحفظة.
رفقاً بي ياحمادو, والحمد لله أن شادي لا يقرأ العربي وإلا كان تمسك بنصيحتك وأجبرني على شراء الفلتر.
لك مني خالص مودتي وتقديري ودعائي لك بالتوفيق في كل أمورك.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*مبروك التثبيت*

*وأهلا بواحد* 
*من* 
*النمور الأسيوية*

*أهو كده*
*المنافسة حتحلو*

----------


## fishawy

> *مبروك التثبيت* *وأهلا بواحد* *من* *النمور الأسيوية* *أهو كده* *المنافسة حتحلو*




دكتور جمال 
شكر الله لك, وحفظك لنا.
شادي ليس نمراً بعد, بل هو مازال قطاً صغيراً بدون مخالب, ولعله بتوجيه من كل محبي التصوير بالمنتدى يمكنه أن يكن شيئاً مذكوراً

لك كل تقديري

----------


## fishawy

انتهى العام الدراسي بانتهاء آخر يوم امتحان, على الرغم من استمرار المدرسة بعد الإمتحانات وحتى صدور النتيجة (دعواتكم لشادي عقبال عندكم الشهادة الإبتدائية).
ذهبنا إلى حديقة الزهور, وقمنا بالتقاط بعض الصور, وعلى الرغم من شدة الحر وارتفاع الرطوبة الشديد جداً, إلا أننا قررنا التصوير, ولكن تأتي الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن, بدأت السماء في المطر بعد أقل من ساعة, فاضطررنا آسفين للعودة إلى المنزل, ولكن هذا بعض ما قمنا بتصويره:




كنا نسمي هذه الحشرة ونحن أطفالاً (أبو المقص) ولا أدري من أين أتى هذا الإسم, واسمها بالإنجليزية Dragonfly












ورقة شجرة عملاقة جداً ولاحظ الفرق بين يدي وحجم ورقة الشجرة











يتبع

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*شادى النمر الآسيوى الشبل*

----------


## حمادو

> كنا نسمي هذه الحشرة ونحن أطفالاً (أبو المقص) ولا أدري من أين أتى هذا الإسم, واسمها بالإنجليزية Dragonfly


*الأخ الحبيب الفيشاوى

الصور الأخيرة رائعة جدا
كما أظن أنه تم إلتقاطها بفلتر IR على العدسات...صحيح؟

لى رجاء أتمنى أن تنفذه لى 
هل من الممكن أن أعرف إعدادات الكاميرا فى التقاط تلك الصورتين؟
ونوع العدسة المستخدمة؟
وهل تم الإستعانة بفلاش خارجى أم لا؟
لاننى فى الحقيقة حاولت أكثر من مرة إستخدام خاصية الماكرو فى الكاميرا والعدسة, ولكننى لم أحصل على صورة بهذه الألوان والدقة الرائعة فى صور شادى.
وأظن أن الخطأ الذى أقع فيه دائما هو عدم ضبط إعدادات الكاميرا, والعدسة, لالتقاط الصورة بشكل صحيح.

أيضا أريد أن أعرف رأيك فى التصوير بتقنية HDR
وهل لشادى تجارب فى التصوير للحصول على صورة بتلك التقنية؟
مع العلم أننى لا أحبذها فى التصوير, وبالتالى تجاربى معها قليلة وغير ناجحة.

*


> يتبع


*فى الإنتظار دائما أخى الفاضل


وتمنياتى* *لشادى* *بالتوفيق فى دراسته
*  :f2:

----------


## fishawy

> *الأخ الحبيب الفيشاوى* *الصور الأخيرة رائعة جدا*
> 
> 
> *كما أظن أنه تم إلتقاطها بفلتر ir على العدسات...صحيح؟*
> الأستاذ الفاضل حمادو
> صور شادي ليست بتقنية ir فإن تقنية الـir معناها infrared وهي باختصار أن سنسور الكاميرا يلتقط كل أنواع الأشعة الداخلة من العدسة فلهذا يضع صانعوا الكاميرات فلتر بداخل الكاميرا يحجب أشعة الـinfrared فتخرج الصورة كما تراها العين البشرية, وللتحايل على هذا الفلتر بداخل الكاميرا, نضع فلتر آخر خارجي يمكن السنسور من التقاط تلك الأشعة, لهذا ستجد بالصورة اللون الأخضر قد تحول إلى الأبيض, وهناك من لديه كاميرا زائدة عن حاجته فيقوم بإزالة الفلتر الداخلي لتصبح الكاميرا infrared بصفة دائمة.
> وهذه صورة مثال لصور الإنفرارد
> 
> *لى رجاء أتمنى أن تنفذه لى* 
> ...


ولك مني خالص تقديري واحترامي

----------


## nariman

*الأستاذ فيشاوى*
*تصفحت الموضوع بالكامل ...بجد شئ رائع وموهبه كبيره ماشاء الله*
*فى إنتظارالمزيد من إبداعاتك يا شادى..*

----------


## ابو زوبة

*بالتوفيق الى الامام ابداع فى منتة الروعة وننتظر المزيد*

----------


## fishawy

السلام عليكم
منذ فترة طويلة لم أدخل المنتدى وإن كنت في بعض الأحيان أتصفحه كزائر. فأعتذر لأخي الفاضل حمادو عن عدم ردي على رسالته (على الخاص) لأنني لم أرها إلا اليوم فقط.
قمت مع شادي بجولة ليلية للتصوير , والتصوير الليلي الذي أقصده له إعدادات خاصة بحيث أنك لا تستعمل الفلاش وتحصل على صور واضحة.

من هذه الإعدادات رفع رقم الـISO مع إطالة فترة التعريض أي أن العدسة تظل مفتوحة لمدة قد تصل أحياناً إلى عشر ذقائق أو يزيد وبالطبع في هذه الحالة يجب استعمال الحامل الثلاثي لأنه بدون الحامل ستخرج بصورة مهزوزة وغير واضحة.

اخترت لكم من مجموعة صور التصوير الليلي تلك الصورة , وهي صورة بومة كانت على أحد الأشجار مع الظلمة الشديدة ولكن بالإعدادات التي ذكرتها وبدون فلاش خرجنا بهذه الصورة

----------


## fishawy

> *الأستاذ فيشاوى*
> *تصفحت الموضوع بالكامل ...بجد شئ رائع وموهبه كبيره ماشاء الله*
> *فى إنتظارالمزيد من إبداعاتك يا شادى..*


الإبنة الفاضلة ناريمان
أشكر لك تعليقك على صور شادي وإن شاء الله سأضع المزيد من الصور




> *بالتوفيق الى الامام ابداع فى منتهى الروعة وننتظر المزيد*


 أخي الفاضل أبو زوبة
جزاك الله خيراً على تشجيعك
لدي الكثير من صور شادي ولكن وقتي محدود جداً وسأحاول وضع بعضها إن شاء الله

----------


## milly

ما شاء الله صور جميلة جدا واكتر صورة عجبتني هي صور السيجارة
فعلا فنان
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## حمادو

> السلام عليكم
> منذ فترة طويلة لم أدخل المنتدى وإن كنت في بعض الأحيان أتصفحه كزائر. فأعتذر لأخي الفاضل حمادو عن عدم ردي على رسالته (على الخاص) لأنني لم أرها إلا اليوم فقط.


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أستاذى الفيشاوى
لا أجد أى داعى للاعتذار سامحك الله


المهم هو عودة حضرتك مرة أخرى لامتاعنا بمشاركاتك ومداخلاتك القيّمة التى أتعلم منها دائما
وصور شادى الرائعة

*


> السلام عليكم
> 
> قمت مع شادي بجولة ليلية للتصوير , والتصوير الليلي الذي أقصده له إعدادات خاصة بحيث أنك لا تستعمل الفلاش وتحصل على صور واضحة.
> 
> من هذه الإعدادات رفع رقم الـISO مع إطالة فترة التعريض أي أن العدسة تظل مفتوحة لمدة قد تصل أحياناً إلى عشر ذقائق أو يزيد وبالطبع في هذه الحالة يجب استعمال الحامل الثلاثي لأنه بدون الحامل ستخرج بصورة مهزوزة وغير واضحة.
> 
> اخترت لكم من مجموعة صور التصوير الليلي تلك الصورة , وهي صورة بومة كانت على أحد الأشجار مع الظلمة الشديدة ولكن بالإعدادات التي ذكرتها وبدون فلاش خرجنا بهذه الصورة


*الصورة رائعة جدا, ماشاء الله واضح فيها مجهود فى تصويرها وتعديلها

**حاولت معرفة إعدادات الصورة فلم أستطع
هل من الممكن أن توضح لى إعداداتها؟

خاصل تحياتى وتقديري
وسلامى لشادى

*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الأستاذ الفاضل..فيشاوي

بإسم الله ما شاء الله..
و ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله..

بجد مجموعة الصور الأخيرة تحفة...بجد ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله عجبتني جداً جداً..تسلم إيد شادي..
و إيد حضرتك لأني واثقة إنه في موجه ذكي بيوجه موهبة شادي التوجيه الصحيح و النتيجة اهي بين ايدينا..



شكري الجزيل لشادي إنه بيبرزلنا الجمال الرباني ده..

و المعلومة اللي تخص مجالات فن التصوير كانت جديدة تماماً..الجهل وحش بردو 

و شكري كمان لك حمادو على التوضيح..و شكري الأكبر على تثبيت الموضوع اللي اتاحلنا إننا ننشوف كل جديد عند شادي 

كل سنة و حضرتك طيب أ.فيشاوي..و شادي كمان طيب و سعيد..
عمل ايه صحيح في الإمتحانات؟؟

بجد شادي موهبة حقيقية..ربنا يخليهولك يارب و يجعله قرة عين لحضرتك و لوالدته..

تقديري و إحترامي..

*

----------


## fishawy

> *حاولت معرفة إعدادات الصورة فلم أستطع*
> *هل من الممكن أن توضح لى إعداداتها؟* 
> *خاصل تحياتى وتقديري*
> *وسلامى لشادى*
> **


الإبن الفاضل حمادو (ذي الذوق الرفيع والأدب الجم)
ها هي إعدادات الصورة مع تحياتي وتحيات شادي

----------


## fishawy

> *الأستاذ الفاضل..فيشاوي*
> *بإسم الله ما شاء الله..*
> *و ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله..*
> *بجد مجموعة الصور الأخيرة تحفة...بجد ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله عجبتني جداً جداً..تسلم إيد شادي..*
> *و إيد حضرتك لأني واثقة إنه في موجه ذكي بيوجه موهبة شادي التوجيه الصحيح و النتيجة اهي بين ايدينا..* 
> *شكري الجزيل لشادي إنه بيبرزلنا الجمال الرباني ده..*
> *و المعلومة اللي تخص مجالات فن التصوير كانت جديدة تماماً..الجهل وحش بردو* 
> *و شكري كمان لك حمادو على التوضيح..و شكري الأكبر على تثبيت الموضوع اللي اتاحلنا إننا ننشوف كل جديد عند شادي* 
> *كل سنة و حضرتك طيب أ.فيشاوي..و شادي كمان طيب و سعيد..*
> ...


الإبنة الفاضلة شعاع من نور
أشكرك على تعليقك الرقيق , واستحسانك لصور شادي , وتحية لك , ولك خاصة الصور القادمة.
أما الإمتحانات فلقد مرت بسلام والحمد لله وسينتقل الشبل الصغير إلى الأولى ثانوي بإذن الله.
لك تحيات خاصة مني ومن شادي

----------


## fishawy

في نهاية ديسمبر من كل عام تتزين الشوارع بالأضواء استقبالاً للعام الجديد واحتفالاً بالكريسماس.
خرجت وشادي ليلاً لنلتقط عدداً من الصور للأضواء وكانت هذه هي الحصيلة
فلعلها تعجبكم

----------


## سوما

أستاذ\ الفيشاوى..
ما شاء الله.. تصوير شادى جميل جدااااا.. وعنده موهبة فعلا..  
تصوير جميل ورائع جدااااا.. فى أنتظار المزيد أن شاء الله .. :f2:

----------


## oo7

استاذ فيشاوى
ربنا يحفظلك ابنك
وتراه ناجحا دوما

----------


## fishawy

> أستاذ\ الفيشاوى..
> ما شاء الله.. تصوير شادى جميل جدااااا.. وعنده موهبة فعلا..  
> تصوير جميل ورائع جدااااا.. فى أنتظار المزيد أن شاء الله ..


 الإبنة سوما
أشكر لك تعبيرك الرقيق واليوم سأضع صوراً جديدة لرحلة كوالالمبور فلعلها تعجبك.

----------


## fishawy

> استاذ فيشاوى
> ربنا يحفظلك ابنك
> وتراه ناجحا دوما


اللهم آمين
ولك كل تقديري واحترامي

----------


## fishawy

رحلة إلى كوالالمبور


السلام عليكم
يوم 26 ديسمبر هو عيد ميلاد شادي , وشهر ديسمبر هنا هو نهاية العطلة الدراسية , فقررت أن أصطحب شادي إلى كوالالمبور عاصمة ماليزيا لنحتفل بعيد ميلاده هناك ونزور بعض الأماكن, وبالنسبة لي فهذه هي الزيارة رقم ...لا أدري العدد فهو أكثر من مائة , وأنا من عشاق كوالالمبور .
قررنا أن نبدأ بزيارة منارة كوالالمبور فمن نافذة غرفة الفندق يمكننا رؤيتها شامخة في سماء كوالالمبور




وأما في الليل فهي تضئ سماء المدينة , وهذه صورتها من غرفة الفندق , ومعذرة لسوء تلك الصورة



المدخل إلى المنارة منسق ونظيف وجميل جداً , وبالطبع اللون الأخضر في كل مكان بالمدينة وليس بمنطقة المنارة فقط , فالمناخ الإستوائي يجعل كل شئ مكسو بالخضرة , وليس لديهم هنا (حزب أعداء اللون الأخضر) الموجود بمصر






والمنارة برج مرتفع جداً يصل إرتفاعة إلى 420 متر , وصلنا بالتاكسي إلى المنارة ومنظرها من أسفل رهيب جداً .



يتم الصعود خلال مصعد سريع جداً يستغرق ثواني للوصول للقمة , ومدخل المصعد تصميمه إسلامي يشبه محراب المسجد , وكثير جداً من المنشآت والمباني هنا تصميمها إسلامي.





من أعلى يمكنك مشاهدة معظم المدينة , بالطبع عدد السياح كبير جداً وكلهم يحاول التقاط الصور للمدينة من أعلى , ولكن شادي كان تركيزه على صور البرجين التوأمين فهما من أعلى المباني بالعالم 

التقاط الصور من خلال الزجاج يجعل الصورة غير واضحة لهذا أعتذر عن عدم وضوحها








بعد أن أنتهينا من الجولة بأعلى المنارة التقط شادي تلك الصورة للبرجين التوأمين ولكن من أسفل المنارة وواضح الفرق في الضوء .




وهذه صورة مركبة من صورتين للمنارة من الخارج , لأن شادي ليس لديه العدسة التي تمكنه من التقاط صورة واحدة لهذه المساحة , ولو كنت دقيق الملاحظة فستجد حافة الصورتين في وسط المنارة



( يتبع)
باقي الرحلة

----------


## osha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ العزيز 
ربنا يبارك في شادي وعدسة الكاميرا بتاعته

صور جميلة اوي بتاعة كوالالمبور 
في انتظار باقي الرحلة 
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب

----------


## fishawy

ولأننا خصصنا مشاركة خاصة لرحلة كوالالمبور سنكمل باقي ألبوم شادي بدون الرحلة
هذه صورة لأكبر (عجلة دوارة) بالعالم وهي من معالم سنغافوراSingapore Flyer
كنا في جولة حول أكبر بحيرة ماء عذب صناعية في سنغافورة ومنها إلتقط شادي هذه الصورة

----------


## sameh atiya

*حلوة جداً صورة العجلة الدوارة ، أتذكر من فترة أُضطررت لأن أركب واحدة بس من بتوعنا الصغيرين طبعاً
لاني بنت خالي الطفلة كانت راكبة معايا فكان لازم أمسكها ، وقتها ما سيبتش الماسورة اللي قدامي لغاية ما نزلت 
بس ده تقريباً لأني أول مرة أركبها في حياتي
شكراً لشادي وشكراً لك أستاذ فيشاوي*

----------


## رورو قمر

ماشاء الله عليك

فناااااااااااان

----------


## fishawy

> *حلوة جداً صورة العجلة الدوارة ، أتذكر من فترة أُضطررت لأن أركب واحدة بس من بتوعنا الصغيرين طبعاً*






> *لاني بنت خالي الطفلة كانت راكبة معايا فكان لازم أمسكها ، وقتها ما سيبتش الماسورة اللي قدامي لغاية ما نزلت* 
> *بس ده تقريباً لأني أول مرة أركبها في حياتي*
> *شكراً لشادي وشكراً لك أستاذ فيشاوي*



تعالى عندنا سا أستاذ سامح وجرب العجلة الكبيرة , ( أنا جربتها ) حقيقة متعة , مكيفة من الداخل , وبها مكان للجلوس ( يعني مافيش خوف ) وكل عربة أو غرفة منها تتسع لعشرة أشخاص . 




> ماشاء الله عليك





> فناااااااااااان



شكراً لك يا رورو على فكرة شادي الآن 12 سنة وشهرين ( يعني بندور له على عروسة :1:   :1:  )

وهذا آخر إنتاج شادي , كنا خارجين سوا , وشاف نبات (عيش الغراب الذي ينمو بعد المطر طبيعياً ) فأخرج الكاميرا وصور هذه الصورة

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*عزيزى أبو شادى*
*بعد إذنك أسرد بعض المعلومات عن دوارة سنغافورة نقلا عن موسوعة ويكيبديا ومصادر اخرى:*


 

 

*آخر عربة (كبسولة) ركبت فى الدوارة أو العجلة الطائرة*
*كانت فى 2 أكتوبر 2007*
*وأفتتحت فى 1 مارس 2008*
*ووصلت ثمن التذكرة فى أول ثلاث ليالى*
*إلى مبلغ 6271 دولار أمريكى*
*والإفتتاح الكبير للجمهور كان فى 15 إبريل 2008*
*وأرتفاعها حوالى 42 دور*
*وقطرها 150 متر*
*بإرتفاع كلى 165 متر*
*وهى أعلى من مثيلتها اللندنية* *"عين لندن"* *بمقدار 5 متر*
*ومركب فيها 28 كبسولة (عربة) مكيفة الهواء*
*كل كبسولة تسع 28 راكب*
*و اللفة الكاملة للكبسولة تستغرق 30 دقيقة*
*ويمكن مشاهدة كل المدينة من اعلى نقطة تصلها*
*وكذلك بعض الجزر الأندونسية وأجزاء من ماليزيا* 
*الصور التالية*
*لــ "عين لندن"* 
 

 

عين لندن London Eye

----------


## fishawy

جزيل الشكر لأخي الفاضل الدكتور مهندس جمال على ما أضافه من معلومات عن دوارة سنغافورا

----------


## رورو قمر

ماشاء الله عليه

صورة ممتازة 

ده عريس لقطه ^_*

ربنا يخليلك هوا

----------


## noogy

أ / فيشاوى 

ماشاء الله الصور اكثر من راائعة 

ربنا يخليلك شادى ويحفظه بجد هو فنااان ماشاء الله عليه

تحياتى لك ولشادى

----------


## elfatatry

خالي العزيز


كانت صدفه سعيده لرؤيتي هذه المجموعه و لم اتعجب من موهبة ابنك (هذا الشبل من ذاك الاسد) و اتمني له و لك التوفيق و منتظر ردك و سماع اخبارك.

عمر الفطاطري

----------


## ابو انس 2

الا ستاذ فيشاوي اول مره اكتب على المنتدى ولكن اعجبني اهتمامك بولدك واعجبني ايضا صوره الرائعه ولكن لي سؤال هل لشادي اخوه او اخوات عندهم نفس الموهبه

----------


## sameh atiya

*لي عودة لمشاهدة أخر الصور بإذن الله*

----------


## jasmine rose

الله عليك يا شادي ماشاء الله حقيقي موهوب ربنا يحفظك و يخليلك بابا و نشوفك بكرة فنان كبييييييييييييييييييييييير

تحية خاصة لوالد شادي  :f: 

ياسميــن  :f:

----------


## بنت النيل77

:good:   :good:   :good: 

حقيقى صور جميلة جدا تدل على ان من التطقها فنان حقيقى 
ولدية موهبة حقيقية تسلم ايديك ياشادى وعقبال 
ما نشوفك فنان عالمى يشار الية بالبنان 
وتقبل تحياتى استاذ فيشاوى وحقيقى شادى محظوظ 
ان ربنا انعم علية بأب مثلك ترعى موهبتة وتشجعة
 عليها ربنا يخلية لك وتفرح بية وهو فنان كبير 
وربنا يخليك لة وتدفعة للامام دائما

 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## sameh atiya

*أستاذي الفيشاوي العزيز أبو شادي
عسى أن يكون المانع خير في غيابك*

----------

